# bugs on top of the water



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Hoping someone can shed some light for me. Recently I have seen some white small white mite type bugs floating on top of the water in my tank. Even after water changes they seem to still be there. Should I be concerned? Only way I can catch them is in the net and then flush out the net. No idea how they got in my tank.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you have any photos?

Look here and see if they look like anything on this site - http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html

or More than likely these puppies

http://www.discoverlife.org/nh/id/lucid/Insect_orders/html/Collembola.html

No big deal usually, normally end up as food. If you want them gone just keep fishing them out and do water changes. Make sure your plants aren't rotting and that you don't retain a protein film on top of your tank.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. can't really tell what they are as they are so small and appear to only float on top. I have 2 HOB filters and one canister so the water is constantly in motion and appears to be no film on top. I did have a fern that was dying so maybe that is what they came from. I have mostly demasonis and some bottom feeders in the tank and none go to the top so they are not getting eaten. I will monitor it but good to know they don't seem to be a big deal.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*white mites*

They are most likely white mites or springtails.
I have had them for years and they typically survive if there are plants in the tank for they sit on top of the plants. They do no harm but can look unsightly. Get rid of the plants or floating debris and they ussually disappear, fish don't seem to eat them so they are more likely to be the white mites than spring tails since springtails are a fish food. Most of the times I get them from feeding whiteworms or dwarf wrigglers for they grow on the worm media.

thanks


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

I had them before and I couldn't get rd of them. You can try scooping them out with a brine shrimp net and rinse under real hot water when your done. Thay were in my tank for years and nothing happened.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, I think they seemed to have gone now, but good to know they won't harm the fish if I see them again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I get the little white guys and the little brown ones. LOL Yuk.


----------

